
CASE CLOSED_Request SCI-FI Short Story_help - _DIFIGIANO_
Hello, I&#x27;m desperately searching the internet for a short story I once found lurking through the comment section but as I changed PC there is no way for me to find it anymore.<p>However, the story is a short sci-fi end of the world - kinda like Asimov - story. 
Specifically it&#x27;s about two scientists who wait for a massiv star to rise as they calculated that it&#x27;s light would reach earth on that day. In the end the light emitted by the star is so strong that the whole planet dies but the two scientist manage to survive just two more days in the cellar before they realize that there was no way to survive anymore.
======
petrosh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finis_(short_story)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finis_\(short_story\))

~~~
_DIFIGIANO_
thank you so much

------
_DIFIGIANO_
please help :.)

